# Segmented bowl glueup clamping



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

As I am starting my first segmented bowl I was wondering what everybody else was using for clamping these multisided pieces. I've seen the cloth straps and also read about someone using the metal hose clamps. 
What are you using and what are your thoughts on it? 
Are there any really good systems out there?

Mike


----------



## Brodie (Dec 16, 2006)

If you can get them, large rubber bands are good. When I do staved coffee mugs, I used to glue up one half, then glue the two halves together. It was a lot of trouble and didn't work as well as 4" hose clamps and the whole thing glued together at once.

For large segmented pieces, most glue up 2 segments at a time, then quarters, then half, then full.

If you go to YouTube and search for "Seggy's Dream" you'll see Malcolm Tibbetts, one of the premier segmenters, turning a vase. It shows some of his glue up process as well. 

If you don't have it, pickup Malcolm's book it will explain everything you could want and more.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've used a lot of things over the years. My first clamps were thick string loops that were tensioned by twisting a dowel like applying a turnequet. If my joints weren't really tight I put a short dowel inbetween 2 pieces at the 180 degree point. Then clamped with the string. When I was finished I would true the 180 degree parts and glue it up.
I still use the rub joint method for some segmented work. I put glue on one piece rub it against the other and then hold them for the cound of 20. This is done on wax paper. I leave that pair alone and go to the next pair. Then glue pairs together etc. This lets me check them at 45, 90 and 180 for accuracy and sand to make them fit perfect. This doesn't work well if you put a thin piece of veneer in between the pieces. The veneer will often buckle breaking the joint.
My accuracy has improved now so I can usually glue up a whole ring using hose clamps. You can buy really long ones from places that install metal ductwork. You can also gang them together. I use a flat board that is covered with Formica. After I clamp them I tap them with a dead blow hammer to flatten everything. If it has a lot of pieces with veneer inbetween I lay them all out on a piece of masking tape so they are in the proper place. After applying glue I simply roll it up with the tape and stick it together. Then I apply the hose clamp.
For staved construction I use 3 methods. Hose clamps are one. Rubber bicycle tubes wrapped and tied, and for those wierd cone shaped pieces I ue that stretch clear self sticking plastic like they wrap pallets with. You can buy 4" wide rolls from Office Max. I think I saw it in one of the woodturning magazines also.


----------

